# Sardegna Seafood Cassola (Stew)



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 12, 2012)

The coast of Sardinia, this Cassola hails from the fresh catch of the day. The base can be cooked earlier and the seafood just before lunch or dinner time. 

4 Servings: 

1 pound small clams
1/4 corn meal 
1/4 cup salt
2/3 cup hot water
6 drained sun dried tomatoes
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil 
1 medium onion
20 fresh basil leaves
1/2 pound fresh squid - cleaned and cut into 1/2 inch rings
Marinara Sauce
1 small dried red chili pepper
1 loaf of Italian style bread cut into 1/2 inch slices
3 garlic cloves
3 tblsps of red wine vinegar
2 pounds of fresh fish: grouper, amberjack ( rudderfish) or seabass
1/2 pound fresh shrimp peeled and deveined
salt and freshly ground black pepper 

1) place clams in large bowl. Add enough cold water to cover. Sprinkle cornmeal over and salt over. Chill 1 hour.
2) drain the clams. Rinse thoroughly and place clams in a single layer in a heavy skillet. Add water to come to 1/4 inch up sides of skillet.
3) Cover and steam the clams over high heat about 6 minutes or so until shells open. Discard any that do not open. Remove the clams from the shells and set aside. Boil the liquid and reduce to 1/4 cup about 5 minutes.
4) Strain thru a sieve lined with dampened paper towel or cheesecloth and set aside.
5) Combine 2/3 cup hot water and place sundried tomatoes in a bowl.
6) Let stand 15 minutes. Drain and reserve the liquid.
7) Heat 1/4 cup olive oil in a pot to hold up to 6 quarts  over medium heat. Add the sun dried tomatoes, onion, chopped basil and sauté until onion is golden and tender, about 12 mins.
8) Increase heat to high and add the squid and sauté until opaque, 3 mins.
9) The next step is to add the minced garlic and sauté  1 minute stirring.
10) Add the reserved sun dried tomato liquid stirring constantly until almost no liquid remains, stir about 5 mins. 
11) Then reduce heat and add the Marinara Sauce and dried chili pepper( there are recipes in Pasta Section for Marinara for those who require one ). Cook until thick, stirring frequently 5 mins.
12) The reduce the clam liquid and fish stock. Simmer 35 to 40 minutes to blend flavors.
13) Preheat the oven broiler. Rub Italian style bread loaf with garlic halves. Place on cookie sheet and broil until golden.
14) Add the vinegar to the stew and bring to simmer.
15) Add the fish cut into hearty chunks and the shrimp and simmer 4 to 5 minutes. Season with salt and pepper.
16) Add the clams and stir simmering for 2 to 3 minutes.
17) Place 2 slices of toasted bread in bowls. Then ladle stew over the bread and serve with;  Prosecco Sparkling white wine. 

*** If there is a need for a basic Marinara recipe, please let me know. 

M.C.


----------

